# Moving from Ireland to Canada. Markham ?



## Cormigrant (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi All,

I was made redundant in May and have been offered a job in Toronto and I am due to fly out Dec 29 ( pending receiving my long awaited LMO !!). We have a 3 year old & 1 year old and so were thinking of moving to a place like Markham. Would appreciate any feedback that anyone would have about Markham or any suggestions of similar places that are nice to live in. 

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cormigrant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was made redundant in May and have been offered a job in Toronto and I am due to fly out Dec 29 ( pending receiving my long awaited LMO !!). We have a 3 year old & 1 year old and so were thinking of moving to a place like Markham. Would appreciate any feedback that anyone would have about Markham or any suggestions of similar places that are nice to live in.
> 
> Thanks.


I live about 15 minutes from Markham. It's a nice town with much new housing built over the past 10-15 years. It has a high Asian population with all that goes with that. Good schooling and recreational facilities. May I ask the location of your new job and are you planning to rent or buy? There are many other dormitory communities around the GTA.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

Cormigrant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was made redundant in May and have been offered a job in Toronto and I am due to fly out Dec 29 ( pending receiving my long awaited LMO !!). We have a 3 year old & 1 year old and so were thinking of moving to a place like Markham. Would appreciate any feedback that anyone would have about Markham or any suggestions of similar places that are nice to live in.
> 
> Thanks.


We can be more help if you can ask us more specific questions.

If you haven't already, I recommend reading the wikipedia and citystats profiles for Markham for starters:

Markham, Ontario - Detailed City Profile
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markham,_Ontario


----------



## JohnKennyHomes (Dec 1, 2009)

Cormigrant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was made redundant in May and have been offered a job in Toronto and I am due to fly out Dec 29 ( pending receiving my long awaited LMO !!). We have a 3 year old & 1 year old and so were thinking of moving to a place like Markham. Would appreciate any feedback that anyone would have about Markham or any suggestions of similar places that are nice to live in.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the country, Markham is good depends where you are working really. New Market is also quiet popular. <snip>


----------

